# A week in security (Aug 07 ? Aug 13)



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*A week in security (Aug 07 – Aug 13)*



> Last week, we revealed a new Facebook celebrity death hoax, shed light on the case of a fake NatWest Bank Twitter account sneaking into customer conversations, and released an online security survival guide for college students.
> Our reverse engineers also pushed out several technical posts on a couple of ransomware, such as Venus Locker and Chimera.
> Senior threat researcher Jérôme Segura caught a campaign that delivers two exploit kits—RIG EK and Sundown, to be exact—but have the same payload. The use of two EKs, according to our expert, is already uncommon within the malvertising sphere.
> Segura also revealed that Neutrino continues to count on the weaknesses in Flash player for the successful deliver of its payload. The latest campaign he found also sported a new trick.


https://blog.malwarebytes.com/security-world/2016/08/a-week-in-security-aug-07-aug-13/


----------

